# Some Beatles fans want a revolution over diaper ad using Fab Four tune



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

CINCINNATI (AP) - Help! Some Beatles fans are feeling down about the latest use of a Fab Four song in a commercial - the 1967 peace anthem "All You Need Is Love" highlights a new disposable diaper campaign. 

More...


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2007)

I can't think of a better use for that 'song' than as a [email protected]


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

ClintonHammond said:


> I can't think of a better use for that 'song' than as a [email protected]



...you need love, clint?

-dh


----------



## bluecoyote (May 18, 2007)

No matter how you look at it and get all teary-eyed over it, songs and music is a business! It is a ruthless business that in the end will sell anything for a buck. I see and hear the soundtrack of my youth popping up to sell all kinds of crap and attack my senses in elevators! Why are people surprised at this?

Hey, I have a song/music that can be used as a sountrack to sell something that cures "feminine itch" ... just bring me the money!


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2007)

Gee... that's funny... David is the one member on mine, and I enjoy not having to see him leave his p*ssytracks any more, except when someone quotes him... 


O.k.. he WAS the one member on my ignore list.... 
Now he's in good company

"songs and music is a business"
It can be.... or it can be an 'art' that you do for no other reason than your desire to do it.... When you get to that point, you won't care who likes it and who doesn't... As Shurtleff (Famous acting teacher) once said.... "You can't do FK all about the audience, why worry about them??"


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

ClintonHammond said:


> Gee... that's funny... David is the one member on mine, and I enjoy not having to see him leave his p*ssytracks any more, except when someone quotes him...



...how else are ya gonna protect a closed mind, eh big guy? it even affords you the opportunity to toss off a personal insult or two without having to deal with the feedback.

talk about having the courage of your convictions. that's our clint.

:bow:

-dh


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...how else are ya gonna protect a closed mind, eh big guy? it even affords you the opportunity to toss off a personal insult or two without having to deal with the feedback.
> 
> talk about having the courage of your convictions. that's our clint.
> 
> ...


...all i need now is for someone to quote me.



-dh


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

jroberts said:


> Clint is the only member on the board that I have on my "Ignore List", so I only get to see his vitriol when others quote it. It's nice not having to see the _constant_ spewing of venom, but it's also comforting to occasionally confirm that some things never change.
> :wave:



"This man believes Wednesday what he believed Monday...regardless of what happened Tuesday. Events may change but this man's beliefs never will."

-anon


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2007)

"Whatever your opinion might be, Clint has the opposite opinion"
Don't think that because I disagree with you, that I disagree with everyone....

"thinks you're a pussy..."
If it walks like a duck and quacks like a duck.... Or in this case, minces like a duck.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Let's calm down boy's. This one is heading for the locked out column. please review the rules


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2007)

If it gets locked, I will NOT accept any responsibility for it.... 

What happend to "Please be respectful of all opinions.", or does that only apply to opinions that the majority hold?

Cause I think The Beatles suck.... But it doesn't bother me that others like them.... 

Some tired old hippy-dippy song is being used in a commercial?!?! Now THAT'S truly an utter shock... no... really.... I'm positive that nothing like that has ever happened before.... 


Oh wait.... Come to think of it, the whole hippy thing sold out, traded in, moved to the suburbs and became soulless, mini-van-drivin', yuppies.... Somewhere around 1988 I think.... 

They went from 'peace-and-free-love' to herpes and planned communities.... 


The up side is, they bathe more often now.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Anybody who has somebody on there ignore list should do just that. If you can't see the comment that Clint made, how can you judge him? Nothing wrong with what he said, and it was kinda funny too? 

Geez?


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2007)

Who's this "Clint" anyway?



Don't sweat it ne1roc.... some folks let the internet get their panties in a wad.... I can't imagine why, but they appear to like it, so power to them I guess... 

Is there a 60's 'peace anthem' that HASN'T been used in a commercial yet????


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

ClintonHammond said:


> If it gets locked, I will NOT accept any responsibility for it....
> What happend to "Please be respectful of all opinions.", or does that only apply to opinions that the majority hold?




...respect, clint old buddy? oh, right...

"If it walks like a duck and quacks like a duck.... Or in this case, minces like a duck."

-dh


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2007)

ClintonHammond said:


> ...... the whole hippy thing sold out, traded in, moved to the suburbs and became soulless, mini-van-drivin', yuppies.... Somewhere around 1988 I think....


Today's leaders are Yesterday's hippies. And we wonder 
why society sucks.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2007)

I don't wonder at all.... 

You answered why with your first sentence!

LOL


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...hippies.....rap/hiphop artists......gay people.......liberals.....socialists......:zzz::zzz::zzz:



....here's a bizarre, radical idea...why don't we _celebrate_ people, and their uniqueness!

-dh
(an old hippie who can't believe that people who believe in love and peace are now labelled freaks..)


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

"They're hopin soon my kind will drop and die, so I'm gonna wave my freak-flag high, HIGH!"


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

david henman;56688}
....here's a bizarre said:


> celebrate[/I] people, and their uniqueness!


So true Dave, the world would be a pretty boring place if we didn't have diversity in people. I have always applauded people who are strong enough to march to their own drummer and be true to who they feel they are. Thier choices may not be my choices, but at least they are trying to be true to who they feel they are, as long as they aren't hurting others.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Ripper said:


> So true Dave, the world would be a pretty boring place if we didn't have diversity in people. I have always applauded people who are strong enough to march to their own drummer and be true to who they feel they are. Thier choices may not be my choices, but at least they are trying to be true to who they feel they are, as long as they aren't hurting others.


...not to carried away with political content, but we do live in an interesting time when anyone who exhibits a social conscience automatically becomes the target of public ridicule.

:rockon:

-dh


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...not to carried away with political content, but we do live in an interesting time when anyone who exhibits a social conscience automatically becomes the target of public ridicule.
> 
> :rockon:
> 
> -dh


the public ridicule for those who are "different" has always been there, just the preferred targets change from time to time. Remember when someone with tattoos must be a thug or a criminal. Leather jackets and a bike automatically put you into the same catagory at a 1% club member. Things change and the targets change.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2007)

"for those who are "different""
Everybody's "different".... But the human brain is hardwired to group things into categories....


----------

